
Gitpod is now Open Source - henningcash
https://www.gitpod.io/blog/opensource/
======
core-questions
This is very cool to see. GitPod has a nice paid offering where they can
whitebox Gitpod and host the workspaces for you, which is useful for companies
that want to provide an IDE environment for their custom software or tooling
without having to do a lot of the work themselves. The product is great - it's
a very solid competitor, and surprisingly compatible product to, VSCode.

I wasn't sold on working in the browser at first but it has a lot of
advantages, especially if you like to switch between computers from time to
time. You can even host small services for yourself on their hardware, i.e.
development-mode web servers, so it's easy to use as a place for rapid
prototyping and so forth.

